

Ask News.YC: How do you measure website growth? - ahsonwardak

My hunch is the answer is: "it depends".  How do you measure the growth of your site?  Is it based on page views, subscribed paying customers, registered customers, ad clicks?  I know the obvious question may be revenue growth, but what about before the revenue starts to roll in?  What metric is the most important for a certain situation?<p>I'd love to hear a whole spectrum of thoughts.
======
thomasswift
Great question. I'd also like to hear what people say.

I use Google Analytics for site stats, it's pretty informative once you
understand where everything is.

~~~
alaskamiller
i hate gAnal. it doesn't significantly slow down page loads but it does slow
it down. i like how my current host has a version of urchin installed on the
backend. i also bought copies of mint so that i can keep track of stats faster
and better.

~~~
thomasswift
true. nice name for it :)

I had urchin back on an old host, i liked the way it showed referring pages.

------
alaskamiller
metrics is a big field. my personal list:

1) raw pageviews 2) account signups 3) consistent account activity 4) inbound
links 5) revenue

